# Carmax Mining (CXM.V)



## Userman (7 January 2015)

> The Eaglehead Deposit
> 
> The Making of a Monster?
> 
> ...




Article Link: http://aheadoftheherd.com/Newsletter/2014/Eaglehead-The-Making-of-a-Monster.htm

Eaglehead Project

The Eaglehead property hosts an NI 43-101 Inferred Mineral Resource estimate to contain 103.0 million tonnes at an average grade of 0.29% Cu, 0.010% Mo and 0.08 g/t Au.  The NI43-101 Technical Report  related to the mineral resource estimate that is filed on Sedar at www.sedar.com was prepared by RPA Inc. (see news release dated May 16, 2012).  The resource was estimated at a cut-off grade of 0.16% CuEq, to contain approximately 662 million pounds copper, 22 million pounds molybdenum, and 265,000 ounces gold.  The Mineral Resource is contained within two conceptual open pits covering the East and Bornite zones.

The Eaglehead property is located approximately 48 km east of Dease Lake, in northwestern British Columbia. The property covers a total area of approximately 13,540 hectares (ha) in the Liard Mining Division of British Columbia. 

The Eaglehead property hosts porphyry style copper-molybdenum-gold-silver mineralization. The mineralization occurs in potassic and phyllic altered granodiorite and quartz feldspar porphyry intrusive rocks.  Past work has identified six mineralized zones on the property.

www.carmaxmining.com


----------

